# No work in thailand?



## James Thielfoldt (Mar 11, 2021)

My girlfriend has been out of a job for 8 months. She's filled out hundreds of apps with no luck on getting a job. What can I do? Is there a program to bring her to US? Can any expats in thailand help her? Thanks for your help❤
Jay


----------



## David Oldman (Mar 13, 2021)

Interesting. I have a girlfriend from Thailand as well. She says there is 2.9 million unemployment currently. I wanna take her to HK as well.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

There is no "girlfriend program" as such in the US. 

From an immigrant visa perspective, really the only option is a fiancé(e) K-1 visa (Assuming you are a U.S. citizen). The K-1 visa permits the foreign-citizen fiancé(e) to travel to the United States and marry his or her U.S. citizen sponsor within 90 days of arrival. You can then apply for adjustment of status to permanent resident.

Not ready to marry....

Without a job to return to, and I assume depleted personal funds she may well have difficulty gaining a non-immigrant visa as it may be difficult to prove she has a compelling social and/or economic ties that would ensure her return to Thailand at the end of the visa. That will obviously depend on her personal circumstances.


US Visa options from Thailand



Apply for a U.S. Visa | Home - Thailand (English)


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

James Thielfoldt said:


> My girlfriend has been out of a job for 8 months. She's filled out hundreds of apps with no luck on getting a job. What can I do? Is there a program to bring her to US? Can any expats in thailand help her? Thanks for your help❤
> Jay


Where? How Old? Thai? Speaks English? Do you send her money and where did you meet her? Your age?


----------

